# Sun Valley Property Services Inc??



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone heard of them?? Doing large quantities of marketing for hiring contractors... Any info helps!! Checked out website, one contact # and no one ever answers it... Big Surprise!

Thanks


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i cannot find anything on them,nor have i heard of em.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

david said:


> i cannot find anything on them,nor have i heard of em.




This is all I've found...

http://svpsinc.com/services/


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TRIWORK said:


> This is all I've found...
> 
> http://svpsinc.com/services/


They're a regionals sub out of Glendale AZ. I haven't heard good things about them. But the fellow who I spoke to was trying to work for me and was bad mouthing them when he was the idiot who accepted $15 recuts in which they have to cut, trim and spray the weeds.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i made 8.00 a yard back in 79 that was just neighbors,gas wasnt 3.50 a gallon now their paying 15.00 a yeard wow


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is a recent CL posting in MN. I E-mailed a response asking for their "rate sheets" 



Sun Valley Property Services Inc Hiring Property Preservation Vendors 

Sun Valley Property Services a Preservation REO Company is Hiring: Applicants we are looking for preservation vendors who can meet turn around times and can complete 100+ orders immediately 
Coverage Areas
-MN

Subcontractor Details:

Compensation: Compensation is determined by rate sheets for common work and bids contractors provide.
Duties:
-Snow Removals
-Lock changes to secure properties
-Window and door boarding|
-Yard maintenance (March through October)
-Winterizations of residential plumbing systems (October through April)
-Prepare bids to repair any damages
-Pool securing or removal
-Taking digital photos (before, during and after)
-Emailing or uploading photos, bids, invoices and report forms when completing work orders
Requirements
These are the experience and insurance requirements:
-General liability insurance. A contractor's license is not required (unless completing bids approvals for which a license is required). However, you must have or obtain insurance before starting
- Valid Driver's License or Photo ID
-Worker's Compensation Insurance
- Vehicle Insurance
-Computer with internet, Microsoft Word, Excel, Adobe and proficiency with them
-Digital camera
-Vehicle (truck or utility}
-Lawn care and yard maintenance equipment
-Simple construction experience and common tools
-Ability to manage time efficiently and meet due dates
-Communication skills


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

seen the same add.. At the end of the day nowone can work for these low rates. If they do they aren't a ligit operation. That's what this comes down to. these guys don't pay enough to operate above the table.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

MNP&P said:


> Here is a recent CL posting in MN. I E-mailed a response asking for their "rate sheets"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Same Ad posted in Vegas and CO, called and left 4 voicemails- never heard anything back... I'm sure prices are bottom line!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Their numbers ....need I say more???
They are subbing from somewhere...they are on the Subbers List on LinkedIn...


----------

